# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (12 Μαϊου, Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικο Κέντρο Ελευσίς-Δήμητρα)

## Polyneikos

Στις 12 Μαιου ανακοινώθηκε από την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ οτι θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στο  Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικο Κέντρο Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πολύ θα ήθελα να βοηθήσω αφιλοκερδώς και να προσφέρω στην ΕΟΣΔ ως ιατρός της.
Η ιατρική πρόληψη είναι το κλειδί για να υπάρχει διάρκεια στο χώρο και το σύστημα.
Κάθε σοβαρή προσπάθεια αθλητών οφείλει να στελεχώνεται από καταρτισμένους ιατρούς.
Με τον πρόεδρο έχουμε μιλήσει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο στο παρελθόν σε καλό κλίμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (12 Μαϊου, Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικο Κέντρο Ελευσίς-Δήμητρα)
*
Εγγραφή - Ζύγιση αθλητών : 10:00 - 12:00
Έναρξη αγώνα : 17:00

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα υπάρχει αερογράφος στον χώρο του αγώνα για το βάψιμο των αθλητών και το κόστος θα είναι 60 ευρώ απ΄οτι ενημερωθήκαμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - Οverall Βodybuilding

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός νικητής των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding στο 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. ο Βασίλης Βραχνής!

*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Βραχνής στην καλύτερή του φόρμα όσο θυμάμαι από φωτογραφίες, το ίδιο νομίζω και ο Σεράνης.

Σεράνης λίγο καλύτερα γραμμωμένος και με ωραίες πλαινές πόζες, αλλά η διαστάσεις και το γέμισμα του Βραχνή δίκαια του έδωσαν τη νίκη.

Ο Γιάννης Βασάλος εντυπωσιακός, στεκόταν πολύ καλά στη γενική κατηγορία και μάλιστα με τρομερό "χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο" στην πίσω διπλή δικεφάλων. 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019

Ξεκινώ την παρουσίαση του αγώνα σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα.*
Επιστροφή στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. στο κλειστό στάδιο της Ελευσινας, μετά από 10 χρόνια, όταν εκεί γίνει το *2009 το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα*
*Υπήρχαν 25 κατηγορίες, σε ένα σύνολο 85 συμμετοχών* (υπήρχαν και κάποιες διπλές συμμετοχές αθλητών σε κατηγορίες).
Η προσέλευση του κόσμου ήταν αρκετή, σε ένα ωραίο και αγωνιστικό κλίμα.
Tα στάνταρ που έχει η Ομοσπονδία σε φώτα , σκηνή, μετάλλια, διατηρήθηκαν και σε αυτή την διοργάνωση, με την αρωγή του *Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη.* :03. Thumb up: 
Ο αντιπρόεδρος *Χρήστος Γκολιάς (Α.Σ Κούρος Αθηνών)* , σε νευραλγικό πόστο, τoυ registration των αθλητών, της διαμόρφωσης του προγράμματος αλλά και του κριτή, μαζί και με άλλα διαδικαστικά του αγώνα, πήρε πάνω του μεγάλο μέρος του φορτίου της διοργάνωσης, με σύμμαχους μέλη της Ομοσπονδίας όπως ο *Θέμης Τακτικός (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Πειραιά - BODY ART)* , η *Μάγδα Λαλουδάκη* *(Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Πειραιά - BODY ART)* και η *Βάσω Γιαννιώτη (Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Aθηνών - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος)* που ήταν δραστήριοι απο το πόστο που τους είχε ανατεθεί. 
_(μπορεί να παραλείπω κάποιον που δεν έπεσε στην δικιά μου αντίληψη)_ 

Περίπτερα αγώνων υπήρχαν 2 , αυτά των *X-Treme Stores* και  *Bolero.* Οφείλουμε να αναφέρουμε τους χορηγούς που υποστηρίζουν το άθλημα
Οφείλω να πω πως αναλογικά με τις κατηγορίες , αν και ο αριθμός δεν ήταν όπως έχουμε συνηθίσει στα Πρωταθλήμα αρκετά υψηλός όπως άλλες χρονιές, η ροή ήταν άψογη, χωρίς να δημιουργούνται κένα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Junior Bikini Fitness, 1 συμμετοχή, άνευ ανταγωνισμού

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors Classic Bodybuilding, 4 συμμετοχές


*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Junior Mens Physique, 11 συμμετοχές


*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βοdy Fitness Masters, 1 συμμετοχή, άνευ ανταγωνισμού


*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Masters, 3 συμμετοχές

*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Wellness Fitness , 1 συμμετοχή, της Ειρήνης Παπαγεωργίου άνευ ανταγωνισμού

*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Wοmen Physique Open , 1 συμμετοχή, της Bαρβάρας Κορίκη άνευ ανταγωνισμού

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness -1.64cm, 7 συμμετοχές

*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του 32ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της IFBB-Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ έχουν ανέβει στο Multimedia Gallery του site!*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μεχρι στιγμης απο φωτο....
Στη καλυτερη του κατασταση ο Βραχνης κ δικαια νικητης. Αν μπορεσει κ πλησιασει τη γραμμωση τοτε που ηταν αρκετα λιγοτερα κιλα ,θα ειναι ανταγωνιστικος σε πολυ υψηλα επιπεδα γιατι εχει κ ωραιο καλουπι.

Καλος ο νικητης τζουνιορ.

Ξεχωριζει ο νικητης της Junior Mens Physique , εντυπωση μου κανει ο 3ος που επαιξε κ τη προηγουμενη μερα χωρις διακριση κ δω με περισσοτερο ανταγωνισμο φαινεται τουλαχιστον 30% καλυτερος. Ειχα επισημανει το ταλεντο του αν κ στη αρχη του ακομα......""στη 4η θεση που διεκρινα προδιαγραφες για να παει ψηλα αν συνεχισει..''

Καλος ανταγωνισμος στις γυναικες Bikini . Η νικητρια του Νοεμβρη Νο 24 δεν βλεπω να διακριθηκε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο οτι μπορω να διακρίνω απο τις φωτο δυνατός ανταγωνισμός μεταξυ Βραχνή και Σεράνη και οι δυο βρισκόταν σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση και ο Μένιος Σεράνης πιο γραμμωμένος ο Βραχνής με ωραίο σχήμα και πιο μπαλαρισμένος και πιστευω σε λεπτομέρειες κρίθηκε το αποτέλεσμα ο καθένας είχε τα δυνατά του σημεία 

Επίσης ο Γιάννης Βασάλος ήταν πραγματικά καλός και οχι μόνο για κατηγορία άνω των 50 αλλα γενικότερα και φετος αυτη την σειρα αγώνων που κάνει είναι πραγματικα και αντικειμενικα πολυ καλός 
Η Βαρβάρα Κορίκη είναι άξιο θαυμασμού που τόσα χρόνια όσους αγωνες κάνει είναι πραγματική αθλήτρια με μυικότητα σταθερη τόσα χρόνια 
Για τις κατηγορίες μπικίνι τι να πεί κανείς εκεί είπαμε θέλει ψυχρό αίμα να κρίνεις  :01. Razz: 
Αλλα βλέπω και στην απονομη μερικών κατηγοριών όπως βερμούδες τζούνιορ το μάτι εστιάζει αυθόρμητα στο πρόσωπο που κάνει την απονομή και για να μη γίνει παρεξήγηση δεν ενοώ του προέδρου αλλα της κοπέλας :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

* E.O.Σ.Δ. 32ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - Οverall Bodybuilding*

Η αναμέτρηση των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding, για τον Γενικό Τίτλο του 32ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. με τον ΗD φακό του Bodybuilding.gr. Εnjoy! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

Διαφωτιστικότατο το βίντεο, καθώς φαίνεται η λεπτομέρεια που βγάζει κάθε αθλητής. Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Διαφωτιστικότατο το βίντεο, καθώς φαίνεται η λεπτομέρεια που βγάζει κάθε αθλητής. Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα


Πάνο σε ευχαριστώ. Πλέον τα credits της άψογης λήψης ανήκουν στον Δημήτρη, που έχει γίνει ο "cameraman", εγώ είμαι ο "φωτογράφος"  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποια σχόλια όπως περνάμε τις κατηγορίες, μιας και ο "δημοσιογράφος" της παρέας (  :01. Smile:  ) Χρήστος είχε ανειλημμένες υποχρεώσεις και δεν ήταν την Κυριακή.

Η *Ντούτση Ελισάβετ (Power House Kέρκυρας)* άνευ ανταγωνισμού στην *Junior Bikini Fitness,* με όμορφες αναλογίες, ιδανικές για την κατηγορία, μπορεί να πρωταγωνιστήσει τα επόμενα χρόνια .



Στην Junior Classic Bodybuilding, Θα σταθώ στους 2 πρώτους, ο *Τζάτζιος Θανάσης (Ολύμπιος Ζεύς)* με φοβερές αναλογίες και σωστή προετοιμασία (να έχει βάλει το χεράκι του ο* Γιώργος Κωνσταντινίδης; *  :01. Wink: ).
Στην δεύτερη θέση ο *Γιώργος Γεωργιάδης (νο3 - Αχιλλέας Μετεώρων) ,* κρατούσε λίγο στα πόδια αλλά με ωραίες αναλογίες επίσης. Μου θυμίζει στο πρόσωπο τον* George Farah*  :01. Mr. Green: 




*Junior Mens Physique,* νικητής ο* Βασίλης Μενεγάτος (νο11 - Σκάλα Λακωνίας),* αψεγάδιαστος, μακράν πρώτος.Ο Μπλιζιώτης Κωνσταντίνος (νο 91 - Power House Kέρκυρας) ,αθλητικός, οι φίλοι τον παρότρυναν να κάνει και μια εναέρια τούμπα στην σκηνή , την οποία έκανε :01. Smile: 
Αρκετά καλός και ο Κωνσταντίνος Θανασούλας (νο-8 Διάπλαση Πειραιά)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Wellness Fitness* , 1 συμμετοχή, της* Ειρήνης Παπαγεωργίου (Κούρος)* άνευ ανταγωνισμού, σταθερή σε παρουσίες τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Προσεγμένη συμμετοχή που λόγω έλλειψης ανταγωνισμού στοχεύει στους διεθνείς αγώνες.*


*

*Βαρβάρα Κορίκη (ΑΤΛΑΣ Κέρκυρας)* , ανευ ανταγωνισμού στην Women Physique, με σταθερές παρουσίες και εκείνη για μια 10ετία τουλάχιστον.




*Ειρήνη Τζανέ (Υγεία και Δύναμη)* , διπλή συμμετοχή στην Body Fitness Masters & Open, με σωστές αναλογίες




*

Bikini Fitness Masters

*Θα σταθώ σε 2 αθλήτριες , αρχικά στην *Jansone Κristine (14 - Αθλος Κορδελιού)* η οποία ήδη απο τον Νοέμβριο κερδίζοντας στο Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο της Ρουμανίας 2 πρώτες θέσεις, είχε το δικαίωμα της Εlite Pro Card, την οποία όπως δείχνουν τα γεγονότα, δεν ενεργοποίησε και συνεχίζει ως ερασιτέχνης.
Η *Μελίνα Πετρίνη (νο 13 - Κούρος)* , ερχόμενη από το Overall του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου το 2018, είναι δύσκολος αντίπαλος καθώς έχει ωραίες αναλογίες με σημαντικες βελτιώσεις από εμφάνιση σε εμφάνιση, έχοντας ταυτιστεί με τις ανάγκες της κατηγορίας.
Νικήτρια η *Jansone Κristine*








*Bikini Fitness -1.64,* "μάχη" και παλι για τις*  Jansone και Πετρίνη,* όπως και στην Μasters, μόνο που εδώ προστέθηκε η Γενική Νικήτρια του 31ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος* Ευαγγελία Κεραμιδά (Διάπλαση Αθηνών),* περισσότερο διαιτωμένη από κάθε άλλη φορα.Ομορφη παρουσία και της *Σακελλαρίου Καλλιόπη (νο 27 - Α.Σ. Μακεδών)* αλλά και της Δέσποινας *Μιχαηλίδου (24 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας),* που είχε νικησει την κατηγορία στο Κύπελλο τον Νοέμβριο.
*Τελικά 1η η Jansone, 2η η Κεραμιδά, 3η η Πετρίνη*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness +1.64, 2 συμμετοχές, με νικήτρια την Βασιλική Λιτοσελίτη (Άθλος Κορδελιού)*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Bikini Fitness - Κristine Jansone

*






*Στην απονομή η Elite Pro Bikini , Μαριλένα Στρατή
*







*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Mens Physique*

Στην 1η θεση ο *Σπύρος Κεφαλλονίτης ( Power House Κέρκυρας)* στην 2η θέση ο *Νίκος Σταθόπουλος* απο τον ίδιο Σύλλογο.
Τρίτος σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση ο *Νίκος Λύκος (Ειρηνικός Παιάνας)
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.76cm , 7 συμμετοχές 
*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.79cm , 5 συμμετοχές* 



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique +1.79cm , 7 συμμετοχές 


*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.76cm

*Στην 1η θέση ο *Σωτήρης Γκάτσης (νο 39- Διάπλαση Αθηνών)*, με φοβερές αναλογίες, νίκησε την κατηγορία λόγω συμμετρίας και ποζαρίσματος.
Πολύ καλός και ο *Μάκης Παπακωνσταντίνου (νο 37 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας)* πήρε την 2η θέση
Στην 3η θέση ο *Παχουλάς Θανάσης (νο42)* αρκετά γραμμωμένος χρειάζεται προσοχή στις υποχρεωτικές πόζες και λίγο ξεπέταγμα στις γάμπες, μιας και ειναι εμφανείς στην κατηγορία.

Γενικά η Mens Physique είναι μια κατηγορία σωστής παρουσίασης (πλην της εμφάνισης) και οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να προπονούνται πολυ σε αυτο το κομματι.











Στην 1η θέση της *Mens Physique -1.79 o Nικος Αγροδήμος (Α.Σ. Μακεδών)* με πολύ ωραίες αναλογίες.
2ος ο πιο "σκληρός" *Μακαντάνης Γεράσιμος,* στην 3η θέση ο* Κωνσταντίνος Ζαντής (Α.Σ. Κούρος)*




Στην 1η θέση της *Mens Physique +1.79 ο Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου (νο51 - Νους και Δύναμη).
*Στην 2η θέση επικράτησε ο *Νίκος Σταθόπουλος (νο 54 - Powerhouse Κέρκυρας)* με μεγαλύτερη κατασκευή του *Κωνσταντίνου Παπαγιαννίδη (Πολυνίκης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Mens Physique - Νικητής ο Σωτήρης Γκάτσης
*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ καλο επιπεδο στους "Βερμουδατους"

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB -1.75cm

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB -1.80cm*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB +1.80cm


*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σχολιασμός Classic ΒΒ


Classic -1.75

*O *Παύλος Γκαβρέας (νο 56 -Powerhouse Κέρκυρας)* πιο έτοιμος για τον αγώνα σε σχέση με τον *Σωτήρη Θανασακούδη (νο 55 - Υγεία και Ευεξία)* που του έλειπε το τελικό στέγνωμα




*Classic -1.80*

Φανταστικός ο* Κώστας Παναγιωτόπουλος (νο 57 - Διάπλαση Περιστερίου)* με χέρια και πόδια που αρμόζουν σε bodybuilding κατηγορία!
Με ωραίο άνω κορμό και πόζες, ο *Θοδωρής Κορωνίδης (νο58 - Υγεία και Ευεξία)* στην 2η θέση, λόγω ανταγωνισμού περιόρίστηκε στην 3η ο *Γεράσιμος Απέργης (νο 59 Σκάλα Λακωνίας)


**Classic +1.80
*
Στην 1η θέση ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης (νο 61 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας)* με την φυσική κατάσταση που είναι σήμα κατατεθέν αυτού του αθλητή.Θα αναφερθούμε και σε επόμενο ποστ. 
Στην 2η θέση ο *Γαβριήλ Μιλιατζόγλου (νο 62 - Ειρηνικός Παιάνας)* που είχε στεγνό άνω κορμό και δυνατό σημείο τα χέρια του αλλά όχι την συμμετρία του *Γιάννη Θεράπου (νο60 - Διάπλαση Αθηνών)

**
*


Η κατηγορία Classic είναι ένα μείγμα σωστής συμμετρίας και αναλογιών καθώς και αγωνιστικής ετοιμότητας, όλα αυτά μπαίνουν σε ένα ζύγι και βγάζουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
Έχουμε δει στο παρελθόν να προκρίνεται η σκληρή γράμμωση, άλλες φορές οι αναλογίες. Απλα μια παρατήρηση από τον γράφοντα

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Σχολιασμός Classic ΒΒ
> 
> 
> *
> Στην 1η θέση ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης (νο 61 - Διάπλαση Λάρισας)* με την φυσική κατάσταση που είναι σήμα κατατεθέν αυτού του αθλητή.Θα αναφερθούμε και σε επόμενο ποστ. 
> *
> *


*Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης - Elite Pro Card*
*
Η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. επιφύλασσε μια έκπληξη στον Γιώργο Μαργαρίτη:* Είχε κάνει αίτημα προς την IFBB International, για να δοθεί Elite Pro Card στον Γιώργο Μαργαρίτη , συνεκτιμούμενη η πορεία του και οι διακρίσεις του σε εγχώριους και διεθνείς αγώνες. 
Tον λόγο πήρε και ο  Επίτιμος Αρχηγός ΓΕΣ κ.Αλκιβιάδη Στεφανή μιλώντας για την πορεία του Γιώργου ως αξιωματικός.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για το Οverall Classic BB, διαγωνίστηκαν οι αθλητές της -1.75 & 1.80

Νικητής ο ο Κώστας Παναγιωτόπουλος

**

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery**

*

----------

